# my pup has an eye infection



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

:mellow:I just noticed that my fluff Dolcina has an infection in one eye:blink:
Can I get eye drops over the counter? Where could she have contacted it from?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm sorry about your pup's eye. I think with the eye, it's always best to play it safe and contact the vet's office. Hope your pup gets better soon!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

When you say "infection" is the eye red like conjunctivitis? You will need to get drops from the vet to treat it. Since our dogs have long hair which can irritate the eye and carry bacteria it is relatively easy to pick up conjunctivitis. You just need to make sure it is not something else causing the infection. I am lucky as my husband is an eye doctor and when Cocotini got conjunctivitis we could use some prescription samples.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You need to take her to your vet. She could have a scratch on her cornea that caused the infection. Many things can cause the eye to discharge.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes, her eye is red with mucus. So I'll follow you advise and take her to the vet.
Thank you


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Great choice  And I'm pretty sure there's nothing over the counter for that anyway


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

I went to the vet, and indeed it was the "beginning of an infection" - vet's words - but he said that at this point it was not necessary to medicate it, just clean the mucus with cotton and water and see how it goes....


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Hmmm....if the eye stays red and irritated looking I would call back and request some antibiotic drops. Just my humble opinion (I'm an RN who worked in the eye field for a long time)


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm a little surprised that your vet didn't give you anything. When we went to Gulfport last winter Emy's eyes started to get red and irritated so I took her to the vet not long after I got there. She had an eye infection and he put her on antibiotic drops and it cleared it right up. He even said it wasn't bad and we had caught it right after it started. 
I hope Dolcina is better soon.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

jpupart said:


> Hmmm....if the eye stays red and irritated looking I would call back and request some antibiotic drops. Just my humble opinion (I'm an RN who worked in the eye field for a long time)


Hmmm...never heard of the "beginning" of an infection.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Yea, I agree with you all that I needed to medicate it rather than wait. So I went back and asked the vet to prescribe some drops.Why should I wait until it gets worse? I don't understand the logic of it.

Anyway Dolcina is on medication now, will see how it goes, thanks for your advises.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sammy - happy you got the meds.:thumbsup: I've personally have had eye infections several times and scratched corneas and the meds made such a big difference in a very short period of time -- though you need to use them for the full course. Good to see you here!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Thank you Susan,

I wish I knew how to post pictures here, you would see me here much much more often.

I have some m a h h h v e l l o u s pictures of my 5 fluffs but, can't figure out the system.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Piccolina said:


> Thank you Susan,
> 
> I wish I knew how to post pictures here, you would see me here much much more often.
> 
> I have some m a h h h v e l l o u s pictures of my 5 fluffs but, can't figure out the system.


Just go to Photobucket - it's free to set up an account. You can easily upload pix from your computer. It usually resizes them down to something that works here. Then just copy the last code in each code box shown and paste it in thread post. It's really easy. I'm no techie. Good luck.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Just go to Photobucket - it's free to set up an account. You can easily upload pix from your computer. It usually resizes them down to something that works here. Then just copy the last code in each code box shown and paste it in thread post. It's really easy. I'm no techie. Good luck.


:aktion033:I'm gonna try it, thanks for the instructions


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh I can't wait to see the pictures once you get it figured out!


----------

